# Getting horse to stand still



## LCDB (8 January 2015)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how I could encourage my horse to stand still at hunt meets. 

She is fine when going along but when standing around at the start of the meet she tends to fidget which is a bit embarrassing when everyone else's horses are stood perfectly still!! I think it is just excitement and she is eager to get going but any hints and tips would be muchly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Happy Hunter (9 January 2015)

Casually flit about between groups of friends to make it look intentional


----------



## JenHunt (9 January 2015)

don't ask her to stand still all the time... if she fidgets, give her something to do, even if it's just walking a small circle, then when she starts to relax ask her to stand, and as soon as she fidgets ask her to do something with direction. With time and patience she'll decide it's easier to stand still!


----------



## Bernster (9 January 2015)

This is what I've been told/read.  That and getting them out plenty so it gets less exciting (or blows their mind in which case you decide they aren't going to be a hunter).



JenHunt said:



			don't ask her to stand still all the time... if she fidgets, give her something to do, even if it's just walking a small circle, then when she starts to relax ask her to stand, and as soon as she fidgets ask her to do something with direction. With time and patience she'll decide it's easier to stand still!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gunnergundog (9 January 2015)

Unbox further away from the meet and give them a good trot to take the edge off.


----------



## VoR (9 January 2015)

JenHunt said:



			don't ask her to stand still all the time... if she fidgets, give her something to do, even if it's just walking a small circle, then when she starts to relax ask her to stand, and as soon as she fidgets ask her to do something with direction. With time and patience she'll decide it's easier to stand still!
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I'd add is 'reward' when she does stand still even for a few seconds.


----------



## lastchancer (9 January 2015)

Teach her at home to stand about by giving her polos. Then at the meet you might be able to distract her with them. My horse is notoriously fizzy but will stop dead and wait patiently when ever I put a hand near my pocket - I don't know how he knows when I do it lol.


----------



## LCDB (9 January 2015)

Thanks you everybody for the replies.

I always had a packets of polos so will reward when she is still. I think I may have been expecting a bit too much by keeping her still too long and will give her a little wonder around when on board next times.


----------

